# Smallville Season 3



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2004)

Its out today - Nov. 16, for those interested.

My wife and I love the series, but we donot watch it on TV. We get the series and have a "Smallville" fest for three weeks.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, Matt. I had no idea you watched the show! I'm making a Walmart run after my second job tonight to get my set.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2004)

LOVE the show, will pick this up next week when I get PAID!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 17, 2004)

I just bought mine tonight. The Gag Reel was disappointing compared to the first one with the season 2 set. Hopefully I'll get to check out some more features tomorrow. The commentaries should be good.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2004)

I've been out of the loop for a while now. Has he learned to fly yet?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2004)

Kal El has


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 17, 2004)

Best episodes:

#1 - Exile
#2 - Phoenix
#5 - Perry
#8 - Shattered
#9 - Asylum
#18 - Memoria
#22 - Covenant

Worst episodes:

#7 - Magnetic
#13 - Velocity
#14 - Obsession
#21 - Forsaken


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> 
> 
> Wow, Matt. I had no idea you watched the show! I'm making a Walmart run after my second job tonight to get my set.



Criag, though it can get "soapy" at time, some of the episodes are great (almost as good as the movies). My wife think Lana nd Chloe are a bit much - and often retrace the same steps over and over. But overall we think the characters are pretty good and like the spin on "Smallville."

Don't give anything away here, we are only ON season 3!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 17, 2004)

Alright, I'll post my other comments in another thread so as not to spoil anything for you. But my episode guide above should still help you out. Season 3 wasn't as good as season 2, in my opinion, but my most favorite episodes came in season 3, like "Exile", "Shattered", and "Memoria".

I'll be interested to get your take on things as you go along.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2004)

Not to give anything away, but I think the budget for season 4 must have been cut since no one wears any clothes anymore..........



PW


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2004)

lol @ Phillip! (Even though the truth of that is sad)


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 18, 2004)

I know... it's really frustrating.  The show was great before they added so much sexuality.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, I finished the series. 
I like the first few episodes, one in the middle, and the season finale was the best show I have seen, and the last 10 minutes of that episode was the best cliffhanger I ever saw. I was on the edge of my seat.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. The season finale was good. But really, I know that the real reason you liked it was because the title of the episode was "Covenant".  I still liked the season premiere "Exile" the best.


----------

